# Anyone conceive naturally with low motility?



## Kelly9

Everywhere I read about low motility seems to say that there is still a good chance of conceiving naturally although it is lower then the usual %20 a cycle. I was wondering if anyone here has managed to conceive with low motility while waiting for treatments and just by determination?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

hey, i have a friend who's husband has low motility and they just conceived a few weeks ago. he took some vitamins, FertilAid for Men, that she got from babyhopes.com. They ship really fast. Might be worth a try?


----------



## vineyard

You might ask around in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd trimester. We had low motility but did IUI and IVF. However, we did increase his motility from 16% to 28% (still not good) with doubling up on a multivitamin and adding extra vitamin C in addition to elimination alcohol, hot tubs, and caffeine. He's not a smoker or that would have been eliminated to. So, some things can help a little bit.


----------



## Helen

Not exactly while waiting for treatment but we fell PG after we'd had ICSI twins. 

My success story thread is here.


----------



## emerald78

B6 100mg is supposed to help but I do not know of anyone who has got pregnant with low mobility. 

Keep trying and remain positive. It only takes the one to fertilise an egg


----------



## Kelly9

well his motility is 45% roughly but he has low morphology %10 should be %15 and a low sperm count as well 22.6 million but should be 40 million. So we have lots of factors going against us... I guess I was looking for hope that it could happen or that IUI would be successful cause we can't afford IVF.


----------



## Sparklestar

Hey, I has an appt booked for IVF in June this year. My OH has 8 million sperm per ml on his last test and only 10% of those are of normal motility. I conceived in March this year but lost the baby at nearly 15 weeks. Although i have miscarried it is possible and i am now starting to feel positive about the future!! I cancelled my appt when i got PG but they have just agreed to take me back on. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Awww thats awesome!!!!! but sad about the mc... you have given more hope then I have had in a while so thanks for sharing! My Dh's results are slightly higher so if you guys can then we can!!! Unless you're super fertile and you off set you DH! :rofl: Good luck with your IVF I wish you all the best!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey kelly

We have a low count/motility and morphology.
DH took a good multi vit, Maca and 1000mg of vit c every day since his initial diagnosis last year.
His count went up from 1 million to 16 million (total), motility from 25% to 45% and morphology from 15% to 55%.
The odds aren't great when you combined the 3 issues with male factor but you do read stories occasionally where it has happened and if anything i would say keep ttc naturally while you wait for fertility treatment. I haven't given up hope yet!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

we have low count, motility and morphology as well but surely 15% morphology isn't bad? On the Kreuger scale the one they used on my Dh 15% is what they want or higher. My Dh has a 10% morphology... have thought about putting him on a vitamin... but his celiac could be the reason for the results. His sperm count went from 14.6 mil to 22.6 mil since he changed his diet and his mobility is about 45% as well aiming for 50% to be considered "normal" We are hesitant on the vits cause they cost like 80 bucks a month we don't have, might check on ebay though


----------



## Sparklestar

Kelly9 said:


> Awww thats awesome!!!!! but sad about the mc... you have given more hope then I have had in a while so thanks for sharing! My Dh's results are slightly higher so if you guys can then we can!!! Unless you're super fertile and you off set you DH! :rofl: Good luck with your IVF I wish you all the best!

I'm most definately not super fertile lol, i'm on metformin to regulate my cycles. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I kept hoping that I would be fertile enough to off set DH's poorly sperm. I guess it doesn't work that way :rofl: I just hope our numbers are good enough for IUI as it is so much cheaper then IVF.


----------



## Sparklestar

Kelly9 said:


> I kept hoping that I would be fertile enough to off set DH's poorly sperm. I guess it doesn't work that way :rofl: I just hope our numbers are good enough for IUI as it is so much cheaper then IVF.

You may well be super fertile enough to offset your OH's sperm, I just get the general feeling that the Dr's and people don't really know too much about what goes on in there, its such a complex thing. Baby dust to you! xxxx


----------



## stillsmiling

i'm new to all of this, but I just got news today that my husband has low motility and low morphology. we've been trying since oct. 2008. starting to get discouraged. i'm just looking for some positive things and support so i don't get so down.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I recommend ginger, selenium, Vitamin E, L-Carnitine and lots of zinc. It worked for us!


----------



## CedarWood

This is a great thread! Lots of success stories! Really picked my mood up today!:happydance:


----------



## ACLIO

I've just received my order of Maca for my DH so we are going to give that a try on top of the well man vits and zinc. I'm also looking into something for volume of the swimmers as well. DH will try anything bless him


----------



## annmc30

we fell pg in aug last yr waiting for our ivf my oh has low count but we 2 mc 7weeks now im on my first cycle of ivf


----------



## kelly brown

hi ladies me and hubby been ttc for 3 years we have had 2 losses and very early stages i have had test done got the all clear but hubby got his sperm test back yesterday and his got dead sperm which all men have but the ones that are good are not swimming in the right directions so his refrered us to the hospital has any one had this and had a baby or is any one going through the same hubby cried last night thinking he wont give us a baby and a family i told him we will do ivf if we can you have good sperm there being lazy his got a vaicoile vacusvein which they may removed its just a waiting game advice would really help us to try and it our head around this thanks ladies x x x i have fallen pregenat 2 but losses hubby taking vitiams (zinc)and vitiams c xx


----------



## blade55

Hi Everyone, 

We have been trying for almost two years now and we got my boyfriend's sperm tests back this morning. 4 % motility after 1 hour...2% after 4 hours. Only 19% of the sperm were alive. I feel helpless. 

What can we do to get pregnant now? I feel like life has dealt us a sh*tty hand and I just want to go and cry in a corner... I can't imagine how my boyfriend feels. 

Have any of you conceived with motility that low? Is there anything we can do naturally to improve it?

Help!!!!

Thanks


----------



## AsMrs

Hi Blade55! 
I'm new to this site and stumbled across this post as my OH also has low motility.
He has had 2 SAs done. First in Jan showed 15% motility.. He quit smoking (was on 20 a day!!) And started taking wellman, zinc, vitamin c and macca and on his second SA in May this had risen to 20%.
We have been ttc for 20 months with not a sniff of a bfp!
I have an 11 year old dd from a previous relationship so not entitled to any help &#128533;
Is your OH on any vitamins? Xxxx


----------



## babyv13

we had natural BFP after 2 years with 16k sperm and 28% motility :)


----------



## KenjoeW

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey kelly
> 
> We have a low count/motility and morphology.
> DH took a good multi vit, Maca and 1000mg of vit c every day since his initial diagnosis last year.
> His count went up from 1 million to 16 million (total), motility from 25% to 45% and morphology from 15% to 55%.
> The odds aren't great when you combined the 3 issues with male factor but you do read stories occasionally where it has happened and if anything i would say keep ttc naturally while you wait for fertility treatment. I haven't given up hope yet!! xx

Hi ladies, my husband and I have been ttc for over a year and seems he has low motility as well. Where did u get the vitamins to help your husband?


----------



## mrsbertrand

Hi Ladies! 

Having read this I have hope. Hubby has 34% motility, 2% Morphology (this is what worries me) and total motile count of 54 Mil. Been trying for almost 3 years, with no sign of a BFP. Specialist doesn't seem concerned about his results, though he recommend supplements but $125 monthly is quite out of budget. Baby dust to all!


----------



## lisap2008

blade55 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have been trying for almost two years now and we got my boyfriend's sperm tests back this morning. 4 % motility after 1 hour...2% after 4 hours. Only 19% of the sperm were alive. I feel helpless.
> 
> What can we do to get pregnant now? I feel like life has dealt us a sh*tty hand and I just want to go and cry in a corner... I can't imagine how my boyfriend feels.
> 
> Have any of you conceived with motility that low? Is there anything we can do naturally to improve it?
> 
> Help!!!!
> 
> Thanks

They let the sperm sit an hour before looking at it? then its not accurate, sperm naturally start dying when they are outside of the body so the semen analysis should be done within 30 minutes of him giving the sample. the supplement coq10 improves motility and morphology of the sperm.


----------

